# Good, cheap projector



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys and gals. 

I'm looking for a cheap projector to use out on the patio. Ideally something around 100 quid. 

Does anyone have any suggestions, or recommendations? 

There are so many makes and models, I've just confused myself tbh. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

What are you looking to use it for cooks?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

GeeWhizRS said:


> What are you looking to use it for cooks?


Creating a bit of an outside room, so will be used for night time movies under the stars! Lol.

Any thoughts? I've read that itll ideally need to be more than 3000 lumens. Apart from that, I'm all ears.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I have/had a projector for watching movies but it's currently languishing in the loft. It's a Panasonic PT-AE4000 and cost me about 2 grand in about 2010 and yes, that hurt at the time, but it was good and we got good use out of it. We used it until about 2018 and used to just pull the screen down on movie night. I made the 'mistake' of going to look at an oled tv and had to have one. Once installed, it made the projector image just look so washed out it became a disappointment so was taken down and in the loft it resides.
Ok, that's the background... the first thing you need to be aware of, is that for the best viewing experience, you need your surroundings to be as dark as possible. Otherwise the picture gets washed out and less rich. See it as any background light is subtracted from the projected image, basically. Daft as it may seem I ended up replacing the side windows in our front bay window with solid panels in the search for darkness, and painting the side walls in the living room a darker colour to reduce reflected light. The darker the better. The missus drew the line at replacing the carpet for a dark one. 😞
You want to use a projector outside... but unless you have some sort of decent outside heating, you will only be able to do this in the warmest weather, which, is likely the lightest time of year. The two do not go hand in hand. I'm well out of the projector scene now and not sure exactly what is out there. You might find a projector that's bright enough for use outdoors, but I would suggest the quality of the image you will see would be pretty rough. If your budget is £100, you are going to struggle in my opinion. Presentation projectors tend to be brighter as they are usually used in room with light leakage, but the image quality is going to be low and you will struggle to get one at your price point in any case. Spend the £100 on beer instead! 🥴


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Some pretty cheap ones knocking about on eBay and the like. If you're not too fussed on the quality of the pic I expect they would be worth a punt


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks v much guys. Some genuinely great advice there. 

The projector is literally just a toy, and will more than likely only get used on a very occasional basis. I’m genuinely not that bothered by image quality, as the novelty value will offset that. That said, I might just have a look at some on eBay, and be prepared for it not to be very good.....

Cheers again.

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

What a coincidence.
I literally just finished setting up my first projector last week.

A bit more than your £100 at £169.99 from Amazon with their £30 off offer.
BUT
So much more than just a cheap toy.

I chose this cos it was native 1080p
Almost half the fan noise as the other cheap projectors.

Also bought a £30 100inch screen on amazon from Duronic.
A roll down one with no creases unlike some cheap £10 ones which are nothing more than a sheet.

The setting on 24hz 1080p from my blu ray machine isn't compatible as I get stutter.
Switching to 60hz is way smoother.
for some reason the 720p image looks nicer to me and less grainy but still sharp enough.

Excuse the pics of my man cave in the cellar with bare plasterboard.
Its no show home but is my corner of the house just for me

Sample video

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/A3UGU2

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/1o69pL

the room looks better in dim lighting















View attachment 58877


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Headphones are you ok and safe, I hope the wife lets you out of the cellar soon, or are you happy being locked down there , looks fun?


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

What about the Nebula projector? They run Android and are meant to be good enough as a toy?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Still shot









Trying to get video sample to work

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jaG5kc

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> Still shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which projector did you buy, mate?

Looks really excellent, and a brilliant wee movie room.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Which projector did you buy, mate?
> 
> Looks really excellent, and a brilliant wee movie room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This one
https://www.amazon.co.uk/APEMAN-Electronic-Correction-Compatible-Presentation-LC650-1/dp/B082TP8TMX


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> This one
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/APEMAN-Electronic-Correction-Compatible-Presentation-LC650-1/dp/B082TP8TMX


Good man. I think I'll go for that one. Looks brilliant. Cheers.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

